# Beethoven's Fur Elise - How I feel <3



## VisualsforClassics (Jan 14, 2021)

Dear all,

Like most of you I have been loving classical music since forever! That's why I thought to illustrate my emotions I get when listening to Fur Elise by creating a you tube video. When I hear Fur Elise first ever feeling I get is love and being loved. Then it intensifies to disappointment, a fight, a break up between two lovers.. ! lol I don't know how to describe my imagination, but the video does.. Plz take a look and give opinions & suggestions of yours. Love & Plz be kind..


----------

